# my pigeons won't fly



## juanyesero (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello my name is Juan, Im writing to you from Mexico. I am a bit new to the Pigeon world, but hope to become one of the best in my hometown. This is my second year competing and i am desperate to know all there is to be a succesful fancier. To begin, I have a big question and hope you can help me. See I am now in competition with adult pigeons. The next race is for 350miles (the competition is up to 550 miles) and they don't seem to respond very good in flying..I train them 2 times a day and only make them fly 5min. What am I doing wrong.? I feed them on a diet based on grains, seeds and high fats. I also give them vitamins in their water 2times a week. As of right now they are not sick from anything. I really hope you can help me out here since everybody in the club is just laughing behind my back and want to teach all of them, that i too have what it needs to be a great fancier. Thanks


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Questions, how old are the birds? what is the protien, fat, and carb content of your grain? and How much do you feed them in a day? you train them 2 times a day, do you just loft fly them or take them down the road? and these high fat seeds how often?
Dave


----------



## juanyesero (Apr 8, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> Questions, how old are the birds? what is the protien, fat, and carb content of your grain? and How much do you feed them in a day? you train them 2 times a day, do you just loft fly them or take them down the road? and these high fat seeds how often?
> Dave


Hey Dave; my pigeons are from 2010 and 2011. I feed them twice a day in the mornings and late in the afternoon., I give hybrid corn, safflower seed (this is the main supply in their diet), sunflower seed, peas, barley, flax, oatmeal, rice, and wheat. All these are mixed together in a large bucket in which i self stored and give them a spoonful of this mixture for each pigeon. They were flying ok the past weeks but it seems now they don't want to fly during training. The only way they will fly is by road training, but not in my loft. Why is this? I appreciate your help..thanks


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hola Juan do you let them out in the evenings to loft fly or is there still alot of sun left before sunset try to let them out a couple hours before sunset then they will not hang around and take in the sun. coax them to fly try waving a flag to get them up once they get in rythm again they should stay up keep them on the hungry side also


----------



## juanyesero (Apr 8, 2012)

Pollo70 said:


> Hola Juan do you let them out in the evenings to loft fly or is there still alot of sun left before sunset try to let them out a couple hours before sunset then they will not hang around and take in the sun. coax them to fly try waving a flag to get them up once they get in rythm again they should stay up keep them on the hungry side also


Hey Pollo70, Well, I train my pigeons in the loft 1hour 20min before sunset (although the pigeons only fly 5min and then stop to rest during each loft training). I also do use a flag to make them non stop flying. I feed them only after each training. That is my concern, that I don't know what else am I doing wrong . I am so desperate to make them fly, that just yesterday i bought a couple of fireworks to scare them away when the pigeons tended to stop (usually over a neighbor's antenna) lol...hey it worked they didn't stop flying until i decided when; which was for 50min training . I know that this is not the way...that is why im looking for other advice. thanks


----------

